# Any Chipmunk breeders?



## jenb (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, my chipmunks mated 11 days ago, the female is Agouti, the male is Cinnamon, I've read that if one of the parents is Agouti all the babies will come out Agouti but may carry the gene for the other colour, does anyone know if this is true or will both colours appear in the litter or a cross-breed of colours? Also i'm not sure if the mating has been successful as i can't see any significant change to the look of the female, she may be spending more time asleep though, i'm waiting to see if she calls again, if she does she will not be pregnant. The chipmunks ages are making it seem more unlikely as the boy is nearly 8 and the female is 4 1/2, do you think she is too old or he or both? I heard somewhere that 6 is about the age a female stops breeding but i'm not sure, males can go on longer, although is it possible perhaps his fertility has reduced as he got older, same with her. He sired a litter 6 years ago with a different female. 

If anyone can shed any light i would be most greatful as it is difficult to find information about chipmunks, none of the books answer the questions.

Thanks 
Jen


----------

